# Drip, Drip, Drip...



## Buckster

More water drips this weekend:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.  Catcher's Mitt?





7.  Happy guy in a hat:





8.  Another fella wearing a hat:





9.





10.  Hard to see it at this size, but that thin spike goes all the way up:


----------



## paigew

those are beautiful!


----------



## Dillard

very nice! If you don't mind me asking, whats your set up?


----------



## julius071

Wow, those shots look amazing! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tony S

Looks like you had fun, nicely done.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t

awesome color and form!


----------



## Steve01

Very nice.


----------



## Buckster

Dillard said:


> very nice! If you don't mind me asking, whats your set up?



 White posterboard background.
Glass bowl of water with blue food coloring sitting on a plexiglass "table" that's sitting on top of a cardboard box with the top open and a hole cut in the side, so I can access it while it's all set up.
Canon 580EXII in box pointed up through plexiglass and glass bowl.
Canon 580EXII on boom overhead lighting background.
2 Yongnuo YN565EX flashes to right and left, pointed at the action.
All 4 flashes at 1/128th power.
Canon 5DMKII wearing a Sigma 180mm macro lens @ f/22, ISO 400 (I simply forgot to put it back to ISO 100, where I normally shoot)
5 seconds on the shutter to give me time to work the shutter trigger and drip timing controller.
Camera Axe trigger/timer controlling the flashes and a water pump dripper.
Set it all up to drip 2 drops at precise drop sizes and interval between them in milliseconds, then fire the flashes at a precise time after they drip to catch them colliding.
Various timings and drip sizes result in the various results.
In the dripper's reservoir, I used various colors of food coloring mixed with the water.
The water was prepared with a little bit of Guar Gum mixed in to thicken it slightly.
Here's the setup from a couple weeks ago when I did the milk drops, and this setup was similar, but I added another flash, arranged them differently (much closer to the action), didn't use the Lumiquest softbox on the boom light this time, used a bigger bowl, and didn't use any milk:






Hope that's helpful to you.


----------



## Buckster

Thanks folks!  Yes indeed, lots of fun!  :thumbup:


----------



## camz

Buckster I didn't know water droplets could pose for a photographer!


----------



## pathoulihan1

Simply inspiring, well done!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

They look Chihulyesque!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Artistic and some I'd love to Hang on my wall


----------



## tpe

They say it is all in the timing (well that lighting and composition etc etc.) and those flying saucers are fantasic, with perfect timing, and all the other factors necessary .

Tim


----------



## ghache

These are pretty nice. I love how you took them at right right moment to get these crazy shapes


----------



## Daf

Wow - I'm as impressed with the dropper mechanism as I am with the drops (which are fantastic!) - my last session photographing drops consisted of a baggie filled with water clothes-pinned to the overhead light! Would you go into a little more detail on that drip delivery system? Is it your own creation?

Thanks - and again - fantastic drops!


----------



## Robin Usagani

#6 is my fav.  Nice!  The photo setup didnt help me much.  I cant do it even after I see the recipe LMAO.


----------



## Buckster

Daf said:


> Wow - I'm as impressed with the dropper mechanism as I am with the drops (which are fantastic!) - my last session photographing drops consisted of a baggie filled with water clothes-pinned to the overhead light! Would you go into a little more detail on that drip delivery system? Is it your own creation?
> 
> Thanks - and again - fantastic drops!


I use Camera Axe components.  The drip comes from a valve sensor that can be found here: Valve Sensor [ca016] - $45.00 : Dreaming Robots Store  Other associated Camera Axe components are here: Camera Axe : Dreaming Robots Store


----------



## cgipson1

Beautiful! Very nice work! I like playing with the Water Drops.. but am not a serious as you are about it! This tempts me to try though! 

Nice rig / setup.... love the shots!


----------



## JohnS.

I never would've thunk that water drops could look so beautiful! Amazing work!


----------



## shootermcgavin

I have like 4 favorites, they're amazing.  I tried to do some water drop shots and it's not easy I need to get a more serious set up it's almost impossible to get lucky and catch them.


----------



## Omofo

Well done!


----------



## Daf

Thank you! 



Buckster said:


> Daf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - I'm as impressed with the dropper mechanism as I am with the drops (which are fantastic!) - my last session photographing drops consisted of a baggie filled with water clothes-pinned to the overhead light! Would you go into a little more detail on that drip delivery system? Is it your own creation?
> 
> Thanks - and again - fantastic drops!
> 
> 
> 
> I use Camera Axe components.  The drip comes from a valve sensor that can be found here: Valve Sensor [ca016] - $45.00 : Dreaming Robots Store  Other associated Camera Axe components are here: Camera Axe : Dreaming Robots Store
Click to expand...


----------



## kyrontf

Astonishingly beautiful!  The colours are great and the shapes are terrific.  Very nice!


----------



## Buckster

Daf said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - I'm as impressed with the dropper mechanism as I am with the drops (which are fantastic!) - my last session photographing drops consisted of a baggie filled with water clothes-pinned to the overhead light! Would you go into a little more detail on that drip delivery system? Is it your own creation?
> 
> Thanks - and again - fantastic drops!
> 
> 
> 
> I use Camera Axe components.  The drip comes from a valve sensor that can be found here: Valve Sensor [ca016] - $45.00 : Dreaming Robots Store  Other associated Camera Axe components are here: Camera Axe : Dreaming Robots Store
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Always glad to help if I can.  :thumbup:


----------



## Sean_GT

yes, these are brilliant in my opinion.  I only have a basic kit so I wont be able to try non of this stuff yet.


----------



## Frequency

These are really outstanding!!!

Regards


----------



## quinte

Fantastic!! You da man Buckster!


----------



## Fishkon

hat fellow is amazing.


----------



## photoweborama

I'm very impressed. They are awesome photos!


----------



## alexandermjoyce

i'm going to make #5 the background on my iphone, hope that's alright. 


the color is fabulous.


----------



## Buckster

alexandermjoyce said:


> i'm going to make #5 the background on my iphone, hope that's alright.
> 
> 
> the color is fabulous.


Sure thing.  Enjoy!



BryanPass said:


> Love the pictures


Thank you kindly, both of you!


----------



## shuttervelocity

Fantastic!!


----------



## cannpope

Ok now...ALL of these are AWESOME!!  Looks like a complicated setup too!  I wish I had someone live close to me that could help teach me stuff like that!


----------



## DooBr

those are awesome they look like mushrooms.. and thats a hell of a set up dude


----------

